# Ricketts with a strong SW



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Had a lash at Ricketts in "wash cylce" SW winds today. No drama's if anything went amiss.....I'd just end up being washed straight back into the Teahouse Diners trailing seaweed behind me and spitting out perriwinkle grit at their high falootin scones :wink: Nothing did go amiss, and after a bit I kind of enjoyed being in Breambo's washy world. Anyways on the fish front the SW chop did bring em on, although nothing too grand size wise took those trolled Thundersticks. Best Pinkie at 39cm, and a few for the BBQ.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done Poddy.

You should try off Sydney at the moment if you want washing machine!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTpefB8AAA/fgAASQKEAEACgUAA/796gIABoRTxNEaGT1BkHqNBqnpPUaeU0eoaaAYggCIYE1FkpDXdoUMweulqxWUyHLC2aBPxnj8eMOyLxcNppwo+YBkFLWzghUrNTMB9VqusL0kTpKXZwZ8TAiWKusSf4u5IpwoSB0vPg+A==


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

nice feed there poddy......... scones after a paddle sounds good to me...... with jam and cream.... :lol: :lol: I am waiting to see if the wind spoils the weekend plans


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

You Bandit!
Sneaking out mid week for a quicky!
Looks like the weekend is out of play due to wind.
Ooo, oh, I feel a sore throught coming on and might have to have Monday off :twisted:

Nice job Podman


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

sam60 said:


> nice feed there poddy......... scones after a paddle sounds good to me...... with jam and cream.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> > I was born and bred in Beaumaris and remember the Teahouse being a dark and dingy old place run by 2 older sisters, around 30 years ago.
> > How things must have changed.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice catch again Poddy  I really envy you being able to fish mid week.

Rod, going by the forecast Sunday arvo might be a shot at Ricketts. Only thing is the winds are East/Sth Easterly :x You know what they say "When the wind is from the east, the fishies bite the least"


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Squidman,
The exception is that off Ricketts, it will be smooth due to the wind direction and the salmon often pop up in these conditions. Not sure about the pink things, but after a blow they often show 

Let's watch and see...


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Great stuff again Poddy, you the Pinky King!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Cheers gents,

Gatesy, I've been picking em up on a HB troll...other Mango's could dicuss Sp retrieves with ya though.

Knot-too-fast, I'll try and remember a Teahouse piccy next time...I've never ventured inside but the big glass windows look pretty cool from the outside.

Mango's, I ventured down to Half Moon Bay to do a clean and the boat ramp gossip had one bloke tell me he'd been out and about on Tues and found his bag of Pinkies around 2 kilo...putting anything under 40cm back. He also hooked a salmon while fishing at the muscle farm end of the Park. So I thanked him for his info before I threw fish guts at him and told him to *$$# off. I'm on a night shift Monday so could do a morning sneaky if ya do get out Rod... :wink: 

Geez Yak Attack a Pink King would be a Queen wouldn't they?...I may have to reconsider adorning my yakfishing feet with those fluffy slippers...And honestly they're just lures hanging off me ears...not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

PoddyMullet said:


> So I thanked him for his info before I threw fish guts at him and told him to *$$# off.


 pmsl that's got me in fits here!



PoddyMullet said:


> Geez Yak Attack a Pink King would be a Queen wouldn't they?


I had thought that mate, but didn't want to offend lmao.  :lol:



PoddyMullet said:


> ...I may have to reconsider adorning my yakfishing feet with those fluffy slippers...And honestly they're just lures hanging off me ears...not that there's anything wrong with that


 :lol:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Poddy,

You keep bringing home the goods.


----------

